# Custards Show brag-Gccf



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well folks i am as you'd imagine absolutely delighted to sat the least that our Gorgeous Custard got today at her 1st GCCF show 1st in her open and 2nd's and a 3rdSoooo pleased can't tell you how proud of this dream gal we areCame up against some super competition and did ever so well







Now How gorgeous is this lady:thumbsup:I soooooo agree


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS CUSTARD XXXX :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shes so georgous and she knows it lol .... well done!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Well folks i am as you'd imagine absolutely delighted to sat the least that our Gorgeous Custard got today at her 1st GCCF show 1st in her open and 2nd's and a 3rdSoooo pleased can't tell you how proud of this dream gal we areCame up against some super competition and did ever so well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! Glad you had a good day, I was there in spirit.

Izzie


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_Well done pretty girl :thumbup::thumbup:
what a little star :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:_


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done Custard


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations SK to both you and Custard, what a fantastic day you had, she really is gorgeous and im sure the first of many wins in her show career well done .....CHRIS


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lovely girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Kelly and Custard!!!:biggrin:
Excellent results and very well deserved.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou so much everyone,she showed like a dream and thoroughly enjoyed herself:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done , shes a stunner:thumbup1:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Well done Custard :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:

She is a stunner and doesn't she know it!!


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Now I do remember seeing her, lovely...well done


----------

